

A pair of 2011 blog comments by "Dzhokhar Tsarnaev" - JDGM
http://kottke.org/13/04/a-pair-of-2011-blog-comments-by-dzhokhar-tsarnaev

======
ignostic
The only thing remarkable about these comments is how unremarkable they are.
I'm not sure digging for tiny details from a killer is helpful. I understand
that we want to know why killers do what they do, but we end up basically
turning them into celebrities.

~~~
JDGM
What I found so interesting about this post is how neutrally Kottke presents
it, when I was expecting something that would sway me in some direction.
You're absolutely right about how unremarkable the comments are, I finished
reading the entry, then paused for 20 seconds or so, just thinking "yeah,
and...?".

The only reaction I could come up with was a feeling that the guy seemed to be
thoughtful, reasonable, and careful with his language - that didn't seem to me
like a person who would kill and maim innocents. It removed a layer of I
suppose 'profiling' I'd been projecting on the perpetrators and made me feel
like I knew _less_ than I had before reading these comments. A kind of: "This
is the guy that did that terrible thing? Well I guess I really don't know
_anything_ ".

